# Best website for jobs in Canada



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi there
I am looking to get my australian citizenship in about 6 months and I am very interested on coming to Whistler for the winter next year. I havent skied before and I am very keen on skiing. I can get my Working Holiday Visa arranged no sweat but I was just wondering about jobs in Whistler over winter next year. Is it hard to find jobs there? Whats the best or the most used jobs database that I look through to apply for jobs (like Seek is the most used careers webpage in Australia). Any other suggestions are welcome as well.
Thanks


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

bump


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Depends on what kind of job you are looking for.
You can try Indeed, Monster, Workopolis, job bank and even kijiji for some odd jobs.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

EVHB said:


> Depends on what kind of job you are looking for.
> You can try Indeed, Monster, Workopolis, job bank and even kijiji for some odd jobs.


Thank you so much for that. I would be mainly looking at entry level mechanical or biomedical engineer roles upon landing there. To give you an idea, I would be mainly applying for positions like Entry level Medical device sales, Service Engineers, Regulatory Affairs or Quality Affairs assistant, Technical officer etc. What about job fairs and stuff? Do they have them out there frequently?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Whistler is > 4,500 km from my home. No idea what is going on there. ;-)
Here in the GTA, there a job fairs going on all year, but -as far as I remember- especially towards spring and right after summer holiday. Some of them are good, others are just local blue collar jobs.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Thank you so much for that. I would be mainly looking at entry level mechanical or biomedical engineer roles upon landing there. To give you an idea, I would be mainly applying for positions like Entry level Medical device sales, Service Engineers, Regulatory Affairs or Quality Affairs assistant, Technical officer etc. What about job fairs and stuff? Do they have them out there frequently?



I highly doubt you will find those kind of jobs in Whistler as it is a resort area.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

No I am not planning on living in whistler for more than a year. And I'll be mainly doing bar jobs whilst in Whistler just to get a taste of working in Canada and also to earn some cash while I look for a permanent skilled opportunity in my field which would potentially be in either Toronto or Vancouver.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

EVHB said:


> Whistler is > 4,500 km from my home. No idea what is going on there. ;-)
> Here in the GTA, there a job fairs going on all year, but -as far as I remember- especially towards spring and right after summer holiday. Some of them are good, others are just local blue collar jobs.


Oh right fair enough. Do you know if there are medical companies in those job fairs. Given its proximity to the US, surely there would be a lot of medical companies there right? I know that the majority of the jobs are not found through indeed or workopolis or the lot but through networking but then again I need to be there to attend networking events to establish contacts isnt it. This follows on from knowing which companies to target and how to best contact them and let them know that I will be coming there soon. Its like a vicious circle haha. You cant get PR without a job and you cant get a job without PR. Its like australia all over again.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> No I am not planning on living in whistler for more than a year. And I'll be mainly doing bar jobs whilst in Whistler just to get a taste of working in Canada and also to earn some cash while I look for a permanent skilled opportunity in my field which would potentially be in either Toronto or Vancouver.



That is more reasonable but I think it would be easier for you to look in Vancouver as Toronto is thousands of kilometers away which would make it tough to schedule interviews.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

colchar said:


> That is more reasonable but I think it would be easier for you to look in Vancouver as Toronto is thousands of kilometers away which would make it tough to schedule interviews.


Sorry for the late reply and thank you so much for your help. Hope you had a joyous christmas and wish you the very best for the forthcoming new year. Yeah I think I will end up focussing on Vancouver more than Toronto. If I can get a job and say work for a year I'd easily qualify for the FSWP or even the British Columbia PNP. Fingers crossed on that... Do you think there is any point in applying for Canadian jobs whilst living here in Australia? Do you think employers entertain job applicants who are overseas or is the situation exactly like Australia wherein 'No PR' is a big no-no for overseas applicants.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Sorry for the late reply and thank you so much for your help. Hope you had a joyous christmas and wish you the very best for the forthcoming new year. Yeah I think I will end up focussing on Vancouver more than Toronto. If I can get a job and say work for a year I'd easily qualify for the FSWP or even the British Columbia PNP. Fingers crossed on that... Do you think there is any point in applying for Canadian jobs whilst living here in Australia? Do you think employers entertain job applicants who are overseas or is the situation exactly like Australia wherein 'No PR' is a big no-no for overseas applicants.



I can't answer those questions so I will leave them to others who are more knowledgeable. I will say though that I have friends who have had trouble securing interviews in other provinces because they were not local to the business to which they were applying, and these were Canadian citizens who simply lived somewhere else in the country. But who knows if those experiences were representative or out of the ordinary?


----------



## nero250 (Dec 30, 2013)

Good job sites are Workopolis, JobBank etc. But it might be difficult selling your Auzzi experiences - but I might be wrong. Canadian companies mostly look for Canadian experiences.
Whistler is a ski resort and you have to look wither in Ontario/BC for your type of job. But remember, lots of Canadian PRs/CTzns are looking for similar jobs 
BTW, not sure why you are moving from Auz!! usually people love to go there for weather (think of Canadian winter ), good payment. It's a bright sunny place there to live - isn't it?


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

nero250 said:


> Good job sites are Workopolis, JobBank etc. But it might be difficult selling your Auzzi experiences - but I might be wrong. Canadian companies mostly look for Canadian experiences.
> Whistler is a ski resort and you have to look wither in Ontario/BC for your type of job. But remember, lots of Canadian PRs/CTzns are looking for similar jobs
> BTW, not sure why you are moving from Auz!! usually people love to go there for weather (think of Canadian winter ), good payment. It's a bright sunny place there to live - isn't it?


Thank you very much for your reply. Yeah i understand that Whistler is a resort area and there are mainly bar jobs or waiting jobs available there. But I figured it would be a good way to meet new people both local and international. Its not all about money, the thing is i love snow and I want to meet new people and would like to gain more experience both work wise as well as culturally (and hopefully in the process meet some hot canadian chicks  ). The very fact that Canada is giving me a 2 year open work permit to do as I please there is pretty enticing (and to top it off I can apply for the WHP as many times as I want until I turn 30).
One of the other reasons why I am interested in coming to Canada is because the job market in Australia for Biomedical engineers is quite small. I figured since Canada is geographically closer to the US, the job opportunities there would be significantly higher.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

colchar said:


> I can't answer those questions so I will leave them to others who are more knowledgeable. I will say though that I have friends who have had trouble securing interviews in other provinces because they were not local to the business to which they were applying, and these were Canadian citizens who simply lived somewhere else in the country. But who knows if those experiences were representative or out of the ordinary?


Fair enough.. Canada is an extremely big country and flying people in and out of a city from other parts of a country might seem an unnecessary expenditure for Canadian employers. But in my case, the job opportunities are mainly divided between Ontario and BC. So basically if I can spend a year in BC and another in Ontario then maybe I can cover both areas. But it will definitely be a risk coming into Canada without a proper job.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

If you are looknog for a job as an engineer you should read this Wiki. the entry level "engineer in training (EIT)" posts are very highly sought after. The IT guy at my last company was a new graduate and he was serching for well over a year before he managed to secure one. 

Also as EIT is basically a four year apprenticeship, I'm not sure how many employers would be willing to take a gamble on someone who may not be around to finish.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Canada is an extremely big country and flying people in and out of a city from other parts of a country might seem an unnecessary expenditure for Canadian employers.




The majority would expect you to pay for that trip yourself.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

JGK said:


> If you are looknog for a job as an engineer you should read this Wiki. the entry level "engineer in training (EIT)" posts are very highly sought after. The IT guy at my last company was a new graduate and he was serching for well over a year before he managed to secure one.
> 
> Also as EIT is basically a four year apprenticeship, I'm not sure how many employers would be willing to take a gamble on someone who may not be around to finish.


Hey happy new year guys. I wish for this year to be a joyous and a prosperous one for everyone. 
Yep this is spot on what I was looking for. Thank you so much for that. With regards to visa, I can get Canadian PR after working there for a year. Do you think it will be hard to convince the employees that I won't be a working holiday visa holder for long. Or even otherwise the worth permit is renewable (well not renewable strictly more like I can apply for the programme as many times as I want until I turn 30)


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

colchar said:


> The majority would expect you to pay for that trip yourself.


Oh right. That makes sense.


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

Another thing to consider is an employer's evaluation of your intentions. Assuming you have the education for the fields you are interested in, your potential employer might wonder if you were really interested in mechanical or biomedical engineering why did you take a year off to look for ski bunnies. You would not be bringing any real value to the company because you learned to ski and met some nice girls. Also, the longer you wait to get into the field in which you have been educated, the more you fall behind the technology.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

luvcanada said:


> Another thing to consider is an employer's evaluation of your intentions. Assuming you have the education for the fields you are interested in, your potential employer might wonder if you were really interested in mechanical or biomedical engineering why did you take a year off to look for ski bunnies. You would not be bringing any real value to the company because you learned to ski and met some nice girls. Also, the longer you wait to get into the field in which you have been educated, the more you fall behind the technology.


Yes that is a good point. But dont you think that would count for some work experience in Canada. I guess in the end it depends on how I word the role in my resume, if I make it sound professional then it should count for something yeah? For example if I use phrases like learnt customer service in the Canadian service market then it can count positively dont you think? Then again this working holiday gig is just another way of getting into the country. All I need is a year worth of paid engineering experience and I would be all set for applying for the FSWP.


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Yes that is a good point. But dont you think that would count for some work experience in Canada. I guess in the end it depends on how I word the role in my resume, if I make it sound professional then it should count for something yeah? For example if I use phrases like learnt customer service in the Canadian service market then it can count positively dont you think? Then again this working holiday gig is just another way of getting into the country. All I need is a year worth of paid engineering experience and I would be all set for applying for the FSWP.


I have over 20 years of IT experience from programming up to management within Canada. However, if I applied for almost any job outside of IT, for example, retail, service or almost anything else, my IT experience would count for almost nothing or may even be a negative for that area. You must target your work toward your career plan or have a very convincing story for yourself and for your potential employer as to why you did that kind of work. Can you explain to yourself why this job at a resort really makes you a better "Canadian" engineer? If I went to India and worked in the tourist industry for a year, would that help me get a job in IT?


----------

